# Which home expresso machine to buy?



## ahoythere48 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone have advice or links on which expresso machine to buy for home use. Happy to spend up to £1750 on one. My first choice would be a La marzocco GS3 but far too much money!

Look forward to hearing from anyone out there.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

There are loads of forums offering buying advice. If you know of a GS3 then you probably have heard of the rest of them. It's your choice.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you have a grinder? If not the grinder will take a decent chunk of the budget.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Expobar are good value. I have this and get great results : http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeemachines/expobar-leva-dual-boiler-coffee-machine.asp

would leave you £650 for a grinder..perhaps something like this : http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/mazzer-super-jolly-electronic-black/p716

tbh with that much to spend the world is your oyster!


----------



## ahoythere48 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Yep, i have the Mazzer mini grinder. I would love to find an article comparing the top domestic expresso machines.....

Will check out the Exobar.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Get a look at Seattle Coffee Gear's website. They do some excellent youtube reviews of a whole host of machines, and some comparison shootouts.


----------



## ahoythere48 (Apr 17, 2011)

Checked out Seattle coffee gear's website. Thumbs up on that one. Good advice. Thanks


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeemachines/coffeemachines.asp has a list of machines for sale. I was also going to recommend Frashell Ltd, but they're site is under construction at the moment.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Just get a Izzo Alex Duetto and have done with. If I had that sort of budget that is exactly what I would get


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Take a look at the Fracino Piccino http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Coffee-at-Home.html

Great machine and would leave you with plenty for a decent grinder and other bits and bobs.....!


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2011)

I have VBM Junior Domobar multi boiler I can do a good discount as we are over stocked with this at the moment.

Roy


----------



## ahoythere48 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks all. I have gone ahead and ordered up a Izzo Alex Duetto if your interested. Hopefully that will hit the spot


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Killer machine, well done!


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice machine, bravo! Hope you share some impressions & maybe photos when it arrives!


----------



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

How much for a VBM?

Thanks

Ben


----------

